
Internet rages after Google removes “view image” button, bowing to Getty - rbanffy
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2018/02/internet-rages-after-google-removes-view-image-button-bowing-to-getty/
======
mtmail
The HN rage
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16388833](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16388833)

